# £300



## tango_kid (13 Sep 2009)

Hi,
my friend wants a road bike for £300 i told him he would only get a bargain bucket bso but he insists. So could anybody give me some advise to pass on to him?? Also i told him to go second hand but he says it has to be new :@ im thinking carreras from H*****ds or a viking cheap.

He wants a drop handle bar roadie, so and quick links or models would be very appreciated,
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Velorum (13 Sep 2009)

Good advice to go 2nd hand - he will be lucky to buy anything worth having new for that amount.........


----------



## p90ade (13 Sep 2009)

id say second hand to.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Sep 2009)

search for
muddy fox milano and see what comes up!


----------



## Garryboy (14 Sep 2009)

They had this for sale at £299 last month . still a good price at £399 though

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=37907

At £300 new your looking at the following bikes

- Claud Butler Criterium http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Claud-Butler-Criterium-2009-Road-Bike_25194.htm
- Dawes Giro 200 http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Dawes-Giro-200-2009-Road-Bike_25014.htm
- Raleigh Airlite 
- Barracuda rs 200 http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Barracuda-RS200-2009-Road-Bike_26599.htm

in that price bracket best review i read was of the Claud butler criterium


----------



## captainhastings (14 Sep 2009)

I was going to say have a look at the Carrera TDF Road bike in halford for 200 quid but there not on the site any more. Just pay your local bike shop to set it up.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2009)

terryd said:


> I was going to say have a look at the Carrera TDF Road bike in halford for 200 quid but there not on the site any more. Just pay your local bike shop to set it up.



Someone at work has one of them....looks OK, but it's new......


----------



## Randochap (15 Sep 2009)

Second hand only option other than lowest end.


----------



## Garryboy (15 Sep 2009)

What about this one in the forsale section 

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=40612


----------



## tango_kid (15 Sep 2009)

Cheers for all replys i have told him everything and if he tells me what he decides on i will let you guys know asap.
Cheers,
#Mike


----------

